# XP won't connect to router



## Flykick '68 (Aug 21, 2005)

Been using ADSL connection for about 2 months now with TPG internet, using a 4 port NetComm NB1300 router. 

The other evening at about 7pm fired up my computer, left the room and returned to find ZoneAlarm going spaz, identifying about 6 pieces of spyware (it rarely does that). Made some quarantines and deletions then continued on and for some reason ZA thought I had a new network connection I humoured it selected the options in relation to privelages, trusted zone etc. and continued. Once ZA was finished MSN didn't connect and I couldn't browse using both IE and Firefox.

Closed ZA, still couldn't connect to net.

Resest computer, still couldn't connect.

Unistalled ZA, still couldn't connect.

Tried to ping router (192.168.1.1) got "detination host unreachable"

Can still connect to the net via a laptop on one of the other ports (using that now).

Tried to connect via USB on my PC, doesn't work.

Played with network settings more, PC can tell if router is switched off but still can't communicate with it at all.

Looked at laptop settings, laptop's ip is 192.168.1.9, tried to set PC manually at 192.168.1.8 - didn't work.

Did a repair install on XP, no luck.

Updated netword card drivers, no luck.

Getting very frustrated, please help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try these two fixes.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset [log_file_name]*

*Note:* the _log_file_name_ needs to be specified, e.g. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## Flykick '68 (Aug 21, 2005)

Had no joy trying that UNTIL i tried that winsock fix program. Pretty much cleared it all up right away. Thanks for the advice none the less.

Any tips on some good freeware spyware protection since deleting ZA?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Spybot and Ad-aware are the most recommened on this site. 

I also like the Microsoft Anti-spyware eeven though it is still in beta.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad we got you going. I like Ad-Aware right now, though SpyBot is still good.


----------

